

Guy posts 1* review due to faulty copy, author personally delivers replacement on Xmas day - acangiano
http://www.daytondailynews.com/search/content/oh/story/news/local/2009/02/08/sns020809bookinside.html?cxntlid=inform_sr

======
patio11
I have enormous respect for this author.

While I don't know if I'm quite dedicated enough to get on the plane for a
customer (especially as I am an ocean away from my customers), I have spent
$40 to arrange courier delivery of a replacement CD for a product which costs
$25 before. Not their fault my agents at the CD stamping company and/or Post
Office screwed up on the first one, after all.

(I use SwiftCD.com, incidentally, if anyone needs a recommendation. I've
shipped hundreds of CDs and empirically about 98.5% or so arrive on time with
no worries. Given my previous experience with the Post Office I consider that
pretty darn good.)

------
CalmQuiet
Wow! I know that over-the-top customer care is a recommended strategy for all
kinds of service and product industries, but...

who ever heard such a response from an author!

------
acangiano
Link to the review:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R1OJWAR9L38UTF/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R1OJWAR9L38UTF/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0521701473&nodeID)

